# Jim Cornette makes me ashamed to be a wrestling fan



## USAUSA1

Link?

Jim is harsh,bitter but honest. We need voices like him around.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Cornette isn't in ROH anymore? 

I don't think they need him but he's been important to the business, it would be a shame to see him go.


----------



## Lane

Hes way past his prime and needs to fuck off.


----------



## TripleG

Well you can't help but see a pattern. He works for a company, hates his time there, and then bad mouths the hell out of them once he's gone. Cornette is brutally honest and very opinionated, and I think he rubs a lot of people the wrong way because of it.


----------



## Nervosa

The stuff he said about the Generico/Steen/Corino/Cabana feud is the best. It just shows how much the man fails at life.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Link?


----------



## RDEvans

RoosterSmith said:


> Cornette isn't in ROH anymore?
> 
> I don't think they need him but he's been important to the business, it would be a shame to see him go.


He's still a producer I believe. Also I will never forgive Cornette for shoving QT Marshall and Mike Mondo down our throats


----------



## Lane

You know how bad this dude is? When he saw Steens tattoo on his arm he wanted Steen to be called MR.EVIL. Fuck outta here.


----------



## scrilla

i haven't heard it yet only read about some of the comments. a link would be appreciated. Cornette used to be funny to me, but now he just acts like a pathetic d-bag. he probs always did, but it's not cute anymore. now it's desperate and disturbing.


----------



## sharkboy22

So, Cornette stopped sucking ROH's dick? Back in 2010, he made it out to be the next revolution in pro wrestling.

Typical Cornette, sucks everyone's dick, has a fall out and just goes into rapid shoot mode. Until he finds a next source of protein.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Yeah, I've been hearing a lot from the shoots with Steen lately, but I'd like to hear Cornette's (very wrong, in my opinion) thoughts on ROH from the man himself.



sharkboy22 said:


> So, Cornette stopped sucking ROH's dick? Back in 2010, he *made it out to be the next revolution in pro wrestling.*
> 
> Typical Cornette, sucks everyone's dick, has a fall out and just goes into rapid shoot mode. Until he finds a next source of protein.


Well he definitely did his best to kill that revolution. :lol


----------



## sharkboy22

NikkiSixx said:


> Yeah, I've been hearing a lot from the shoots with Steen lately, but I'd like to hear Cornette's (very wrong, in my opinion) thoughts on ROH from the man himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he definitely did his best to kill that revolution. :lol


I can still recall an interview with him putting over what I believe was Black/Richards from DBD. "Only $15 for great wrestling! Great wrestling this, great wrestling that! Two athletes at their best! Wrestling this, wrestling that! ROH is bringing pro wrestling back to what it once was!" 

Whoever disagrees with me, feel free to do. But imo, Cornette is responsible for the death of ROH, like he is for almost any other promotion he's been with and is no position to talk shit about Russo because his track record isn't anything spectacular either.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

Cornette hasn't been with the company in any form since November.


----------



## ByTor

Reading this thread actually warms my heart a little. It shows that people are _finally_ waking up to Cornette's tired carny act. I came to this same conclusion about 8 years ago, but better late than never. 

Cornette is still my favorite manager ever and one of wrestling's all time best promo guys. Too bad he's also a raging douchebag with serious anger issues and an incredibly dated view on pro wrestling.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

The interview is on XWT if anyone has an account and wants to listen to it:

http://xtremewrestlingtorrents.net/details.php?id=106182


----------



## Cactus-Sack

Internet fans are so easily lead. 3 years ago you wouldn't find a bad word said about Cornette, and now he makes people "ashamed to be a wrestling fan." Really? He makes you feel _ashamed_...?

RoH sucks because all the top guys went to get paid and be on TV, big surprise! 

Did anybody think that Cornette was going to improve the RoH product? The guy behind SMW was a terrible match for a company based on no bs _wrestling_ not _rasslin'_, and yet everyone was cumming in their panties for it, and now you all hate him..



:cornette


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I'm listening to the interview and Cornette said Austin Aries is just not a person that likes to be happy and rants about how all Aries did was complained about what was wrong with the company. That fucking irony.


----------



## Stanford

Let's just ignore everything he's said in the last 15 years... And remember the good old days!






Seriously though, if you wade through the vitriol, Corny has some pretty fascinating things to tell us about the history of wrestling. I think this little community of ours is better off with him. He's an encyclopedia of information, and he's willing to hand it all out to us marks. Bless him for that. Amen.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Jim Cornette has been involved with Ring of Honor since 2003 when he was still on WWE's payroll. It's funny seeing some of you comment acting like he only just popped up in 2010. Cornette didn't kill ROH, dare I say Cary Silkin did. He's the moron who hired him and let him turn it in to Smoky Mountain Wrestling 2.0.


----------



## Rah

> RoH sucks because all the top guys went to get paid and be on TV, big surprise!


No, RoH sucks because it's an awful company. If that was true you wouldn't get other indies producing worthwhile shows.


----------



## Chismo

The bit about Aries had me rofling.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Chismo said:


> The bit about Aries had me rofling.


Oh hell yeah.

"I will say Austin Aries is the most miserable motherfucker in the wrestling business"


Wasn't expecting this :lmao


----------



## Mon Joxley

I agree with what he says about the Super Smash Bros. in comparison to Matt Hardy and Mike Bennett.

I don't get why everybody blames Jim Cornette for ROH's downfall. He wasn't steering the ship, he just helped serve the food.


----------



## USAUSA1

Aries does seems mad all the time. Little man syndrome


----------



## nevereveragainu

LOSER? the guy is financially secure, which is more than can be said for most people with a lot of money



scrilla said:


> i haven't heard it yet only read about some of the comments. a link would be appreciated. Cornette used to be funny to me, but now he just acts like a pathetic d-bag. he probs always did, but it's not cute anymore. now it's desperate and disturbing.





Nervosa said:


> The stuff he said about the Generico/Steen/Corino/Cabana feud is the best. It just shows how much the man fails at life.


care to elaborate?



Lane said:


> Hes way past his prime and needs to fuck off.


prime in what?


sharkboy22 said:


> , like he is for almost any other promotion he's been with and is no position to talk shit about Russo because his track record isn't anything spectacular either.


how Wrestling Observer Best Booker Of the Year 1993, 2003?


ByTor said:


> an incredibly dated view on pro wrestling.


Dated? he's one of the few who believes that mma and wrestling be more kindred than people are willing to admit



Cactus-Sack said:


> Internet fans are so easily lead. 3 years ago you wouldn't find a bad word said about Cornette, and now he makes people "ashamed to be a wrestling fan." Really? He makes you feel _ashamed_...?
> 
> RoH sucks because all the top guys went to get paid and be on TV, big surprise!
> 
> Did anybody think that Cornette was going to improve the RoH product? The guy behind SMW was a terrible match for a company based on no bs _wrestling_ not _rasslin'_, and yet everyone was cumming in their panties for it, and now you all hate him..
> 
> 
> 
> :cornette


things change, its called life


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Asenath

Phone Losers Mark said:


> Seriously, has anyone else heard what this carny cockroach has said about his time in ROH? Forget Ian Rotten, Gabe Sapolsky, or Mike Quackenbush, this motherfucker has a very unique brand of delusion rotting in his ******* brain.


He did oversee one of the finer moments in WWE developmental history. 

And he is mostly right. He just doesn't have the industry influence to back up his angry freak out moments.


----------



## sharkboy22

Rah said:


> No, RoH sucks because it's an awful company. If that was true you wouldn't get other indies producing worthwhile shows.


Exactly. For Christ's sake, this is the same company who apparently thought that Sami Callihan was going to amount to nothing. How could they let a guy like him go? To think that most arguably the top guy on the indies was never a part of the active ROH roster. As a matter of fact, when was the last time an ROH guy even got signed to a WWE contract? This company hasn't produced shit in years. I mean, you can say Generico was an ROH guy but coming down to the end he's equally a PWG guy. Right now, PWG is probably the number 1 indy company. And CZW shits all over ROH. How times have changed. 

Oh and for the record, to those saying "People are now realize Cornette is a moron" I've been saying it for the longest while as well. What I'm more surprised at though is that it took people till 2013 to realize that ROH is dead. What a sad state this company is in when the Briscoes are their biggest attraction.


----------



## USAUSA1

Czw and PWG wish they were ROH, don't get it confuse.


----------



## sharkboy22

USAUSA1 said:


> Czw and PWG wish they were ROH, don't get it confuse.


CZW and PWG wish they were putting out a terrible product?


----------



## Rah

I'll provide some quotes I found off another site:

*On Kenny King*


> I shook Kenny King's hand and believed what he said, there's a stupid thing coming right off the bat. I'm not going to knock Kenny because it was my fault that I made a deal with a guy in front of a witness, Delirious, shook a guy's hand and thought he and everything was set, everybody thought everybody was happy. Then the following week, I didn't recognize the signs, we were in New York, big show at the Hammerstein. I didn't recognize the signs of the limber tail as JR would say. I didn't realize with all these massive things going on when two guys were keeping track of 40 wrestlers at a live pay-per-view that he got out of the building without signing a contract, the sixty day extension he'd agreed to sign. Then I talked to him the next week, still believed him and I was an idiot, I shouldn't believe wrestlers. But I did, because I did. So I take full responsibility for that.


*On the fans*


> I was disappointed in the people who had the patience of a crack addict, on a morphine drift. With letting us getting our feet under us and had immediately assumed that this evil corporation had taken over their wrestling and was going to ruin it. I was under the assumption that these fans would appreciate the fact that all of these guys who had been twirling in relative obscurity, which was what HDNet was, were going to get seen by a much wider television audience. I thought that they would appreciate that wrestling was going to be presented as a serious product, a serious sport, taken seriously with a little credibility to it. At the same time, they were going to understand the business enough to work with us knowing that there had to be some changes made and that we couldn't just start out on television at 100 miles an hour with people bashing each other over the head with blood instruments and bleeding and flying all over the place because the vast new television audience was ten times what the HDNet audience was and the viewers would be wondering "wait a minute did we come in the middle of this?". It would be like coming in the middle of a Star Wars movie and asking "who are these f***ing people?". We slowed it down for the first three months just because we wanted to tell all these new folks that had suddenly joined this private club, here's who these guys are and here's what trying to do. We're not going to shoot the big angles when we've been on the air for six weeks because a lot of people, you know, they weren't waiting for news and their local newspaper for their local television news or whatever for "when's Ring of Honor coming on television?". They were going to flip by and they were going to discover it, or they were going to see the station promos and they were maybe going to get intrigued after they'd seen it ten or twelve times, watched Ring of Honor wrestling and maybe they'd give it a shot and then they might like it. That's the kind of thing that takes time, can you disagree with that? We didn't want to run off and leave these new people but at the same time, the old folks that were already in this private club that was an internet sensation and obviously for the dedicated wrestling fan knew this was the best product. But not everybody knew that. So when we slowed things down for the first twelve weeks and didn't have angle after angle after angle, the fans went "oh Cornette's f***ed the whole thing up".


*On Austin Aries*


> I will say Austin Aries is the most miserable f***er in the wrestling business. I always treated him professionally, I always enjoyed working with him, I think he's a tremendous talent. He said "Smoky Mountain of Honor", well that's real cute ADouble, thank you very much and I will give you one f*** you ADouble because f*** you. He's another guy that as soon as Delirious took over the matchmaking position, Austin Aries is the highest paid guy in the comapny and he deserved to be because he'd been there, he'd been the world champion and he was a great f***ing talent. But he also was not only a locker room lawyer and politician, but he was just a miserable person and he didn't like the old Ring of Honor office, he didn't like the people that were running it, he didn't like a lot of things that were going on. When we sat him down and said "Okay, Delirious is now the matchmaker, I'm trying to do what I can do and we know you got some gripes and we don't disagree with all of them. We disagree with some of them, but Austin the point is you're making the young guys in the locker room want to cut their throats. You're saying the company's going down the tubes, you're saying the company's ruined, you're saying the people who're running it don't know what they're doing. This comes from Cary Silkin, the guy who's paid you for years to perform, that nobody has a bad thing to say about. He (Aries) didn't even have anything bad to say about him. Can you please just calm the f*** down and give us a chance to address your concerns and make things better instead of just continuing to ruin everybody's day with your constant complaining and b****ing and doom forecasts." His exact quote was "They don't pay me enough to not have an opinion." and that was the point that we had to say alright, you do what you want because you can't be here. You can't take this guy's money, be the highest paid guy on the roster and knock everything about the guy's company. Now I've heard he's not happy in TNA and they made him World Heavyweight Champion. He's never going to be happy. He's just not a person that likes to be happy.


*On Grizzly Redwood*


> Delirious is great friends with him. He's a great guy and he has a great story. He did overcome a lot of obstacles. He overcame illness as a child, he worked hard, he loved the wrestling business but we all can't play in the NBA, especially if we're 5 foot 3. And I thought to have Grizzly Redwood, especially because since he was so well liked, universally liked by all the wrestlers that they would fly for him and that they would take ridiculous bumps for him, a 5 foot 3 140 pound guy. I thought if you turn on the TV and you see Grizzy Redwood beating these guys up, it's detrimental business and I wouldn't let Grizzly Redwood wrestle on TV. That's the only time we ever disagreed.


*Other tidbits*


> - Cornette let rip on Kevin Steen/El Generico/Colt Cabana/Steve Corino saying their feud "destroyed wrestling" and is the opposite of what ROH should be about.
> 
> - Kevin Steen should not have been ROH World Champion and the only reason he was over was because he crossed the line a lot, which is basically what Davey said in his original shoot.
> 
> - During a phonecall with Davey, he ripped on Steen. Cornette also claims he and Davey were close which is the opposite of what Davey says.
> 
> - He called El Generico an idiot in a reference to him signing with WWE, something along the lines of "he's the type of idiot they would sign these days," or something like that.
> 
> - He called Super Smash Bros horrible. Horrible gimmick, horrible wrestling, they had no business in being ROH. He said they should just retire.


----------



## sharkboy22

Well I do agree with Cornette on Grizzly.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I thought Gabe's thoughts on blaming the fans was an interesting perspective. Read from the bottom to up.













sharkboy22 said:


> CZW and PWG wish they were putting out a terrible product?


ROH draws more than they do.


----------



## sharkboy22

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> ROH draws more than they do.


Well I can't argue with that fact. At the end of the day it is a business.


----------



## hova.

He's been like what 30 years in the Biz? And still doesn't know that you have to sign everyone and that handshakes contracts can be broken? That's stupid even coming from him.

Aries always had an opinion and always worked his arse off, IF he's seeing shit, of course that he's going to talk about it, and something tells me that Cornette is the kind of guy that when he says something, everybody has to agree or they are going to be called like ADouble was called.

The Kevin Steen/El Generico/Colt Cabana/Steve Corino feud was something that made them be on the next level, everybody loved that feud, which goes to show you that Cornette is out of touch.

Stone Cold also crossed the line a lot, and people loved that, Punk crossed the line a lot, and people loved that, Steen crossed the line, and people loved that, so I don't know why he bashes that.

Butthurt that WWE does not want to be in any type of shit involved with him

Same shit happened with Sami Callihan, and we all know were he is going now.

Cornette seems like a very sad guy, He's an encyclopedia of wrestling and one the greatest managers of all time, but he seems very butthurt.


----------



## Chismo

He's just a miserable cunt, that's it.


----------



## Cliffy

@sharkboy

No, ROH having their roster raided and the talent well drying up is what killed them. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TEWA

Cactus-Sack said:


> Internet fans are so easily lead. 3 years ago you wouldn't find a bad word said about Cornette


Simply isn't true.


----------



## Mister Hands

He's a throwback. In the way your slightly racist grandfather is a throwback - it's kinda sad to watch sometimes, but hard to hold it against him.


----------



## nevereveragainu

sharkboy22 said:


> Well I can't argue with that fact. At the end of the day it is a business.


----------



## scrilla

here it is brothers. get it while it's hot!!


----------



## nevereveragainu

> RoH sucks because all the top guys went to get paid and be on TV, big surprise!


dude this isn't ECW


----------



## dukenukem3do

scrilla said:


> here it is brothers. get it while it's hot!!


where is the part where he talked about the steen/generico/corino/cabana fued


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Cliffy Byro said:


> @sharkboy
> 
> No, ROH having their roster raided and the talent well drying up is what killed them.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I never understood it when people use the term "roster raiding". Surely they can't be forcing these talent into contracts?


----------



## El Dandy

After hearing Cornette's interview about it, it really isn't as one sided as the IWC ROH marks make it out to be. They take Steen and Cabana's word as gospel.

I love Steen and I love Cornette. Steen and the ROH lifers make Cornette to be this big villain and even I was buying it up until hearing Cornette's case.

If anything, the impression I get is that in ROH the inmates want to run the asylum. 

Cornette was brought in and his vision was not what Steen/Generico/Cabana wanted... and vice-versa. It is business.

I also love how when Cabana and Steen like to bury Cornette, they usually fail to bury Delirious who was Jim's partner in "crime."


----------



## Asenath

Cliffy Byro said:


> @sharkboy
> 
> No, ROH having their roster raided and the talent well drying up is what killed them.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Agree. The WWE ECW'd them.


----------



## Phone Losers Mark

Cornette is stale trailer trash. That SBG TV crap during his tenure was just lifeless, and he insisted on overpushing 3 dudes to the top that don't have the charisma to be in such a position for an extended period. Imagine the top of WWE being Miz, Swagger, and Del Rio.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

DragonSleeper said:


> I never understood it when people use the term "roster raiding". Surely they can't be forcing these talent into contracts?


How does raiding imply forcing one to do something? 



nevereveragainu said:


> dude this isn't ECW


This doesn't debunk his point.



el dandy said:


> After hearing Cornette's interview about it, it really isn't as one sided as the IWC ROH marks make it out to be. They take Steen and Cabana's word as gospel.


You mean like how people have taken Cornette's word as gospel for years.



> I love Steen and I love Cornette. Steen and the ROH lifers make Cornette to be this big villain and even I was buying it up until hearing Cornette's case.


His defense is the same one Russo used to defend himself and Cornette railed against for years. The dude is a hypocrite and has had multiple chances over the years to prove his worth. He's failed every time. 

But of course it's not his fault. It's never his fault, just like it's never Russo's fault. It's always because someone got in his way, stopped him from doing this or that, wouldn't let him have complete control. If only everyone in the business would listen to him, do as he says, and give him complete booking power then the business would be saved.



> If anything, the impression I get is that in ROH the inmates want to run the asylum.


How? Because they have their own opinions? This could be said of every wrestling company ever.



> Cornette was brought in and his vision was not what Steen/Generico/Cabana wanted... and vice-versa. It is business.


Yep...and he got rid of Steen, Generico, and Cabana. Just business.



> I also love how when Cabana and Steen like to bury Cornette, they usually fail to bury Delirious who was Jim's partner in "crime."


Because Cornette was the head booked. His vision was the main one and Delirious was basically his assistant. The only major storyline that was actually created by Delirious was the Chikara invasion.


----------



## Mon Joxley

The whole argument that the reason why ROH is in the shitter right now is because WWE "raided" their talent is nothing but grade A bullplop.

First of all, the term "raid" is a little silly. They're an independent promotion that lets their talent walk if WWE offers them a contract. Also keep in mind, most of the signings WWE made were fairly separated. They signed CM Punk in 2005, Danielson in 2009, Tyler Black in 2010, Claudio in 2011 and Hero in 2012. So they took one mainstay a year for the past 5 years and then another one 4 years prior to that, can you really call that a raid? I don't count El Generico because he had been gone from ROH for a good year or so (minus that one-off match at Final Battle) and is more of a PWG guy than an ROH guy.

The original concept of ROH and what made it so great was that it was the best talent on the independent scene all under one promotion. Sometime after they got rid of Gabe and Cary Silkin decided to take a giant shit on his own company, they lost sight of that. You can't say that WWE raided ROH's roster when they avoid guys like Sami Callihan, Jon Moxley, AR Fox, Uhaa Nation, The Young Bucks, Drake Younger, TJ Perkins, Fergal Devitt, Johnny Gargano and countless others like they've got the plague. I know Gabe's using some of those guys and they're not allowed to work for ROH and others like Sami and Moxley have signed with WWE, but they had their window of opportunity to get these guys. The indies is still chock full of talent that ROH for some bizarre reason refuses to utilize and instead gives us the likes of QT Marshall and Mike Mondo.

The rest of the roster you can most likely see at another promotion that puts out a better product. Don't try and make ROH out to be a charity case and that it's WWE's fault, hell TNA have "raided" ROH more than WWE has over the years and that still is no excuse. ROH have had plenty of opportunities to make new stars but they just don't have an eye for talent anymore, probably because the eye was surgically removed at the end of 2008.


----------



## El Dandy

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> You mean like how people have taken Cornette's word as gospel for years.
> 
> His defense is the same one Russo used to defend himself and Cornette railed against for years. The dude is a hypocrite and has had multiple chances over the years to prove his worth. He's failed every time.
> 
> But of course it's not his fault. It's never his fault, just like it's never Russo's fault. It's always because someone got in his way, stopped him from doing this or that, wouldn't let him have complete control. If only everyone in the business would listen to him, do as he says, and give him complete booking power then the business would be saved.
> 
> How? Because they have their own opinions? This could be said of every wrestling company ever.
> 
> Yep...and he got rid of Steen, Generico, and Cabana. Just business.
> 
> Because Cornette was the head booked. His vision was the main one and Delirious was basically his assistant. The only major storyline that was actually created by Delirious was the Chikara invasion.


Yep, cause taking Steen off the active roster so he could get into actual shape so he could be ready to be a guy worth being booked on top is "getting rid of him." Steen, being ever the professional, returned just as corpulent... but that makes Cornette the bad guy? I think it's amusing that Steen always omits that tidbit when he's telling his sob story on the podcasts.

But according to Steen, Jim didn't like him one bit. Jim hated Steen so much, he didn't let him and Generico do their program. Jim hated him so much that he refused to promote him as his champion. Oh wait, none of that shit ever happened!

If Cornette didn't like Steen and wanted to fuck with him, he wouldn't have delivered his end of the bargain (having Steen comeback, win the title, and go over everyone until his last days in the company).

Cabana? I'll go ahead and say it: fuck that guy. His claim to fame is being CM Punk's Brutus Beefcake. He's never drawn a dime in the business (that's probably why he has to give his podcast away for free). He's a nobody who has sour grapes that he got cut from from a place he viewed as his sure-fire fall back plan. He can go ahead and be bitter that he didn't fit in Cornette/Delirious' vision for ROH.

People love to call Cornette bitter this and jaded that (which he 100% is, that will happen when you have been in the business 30 years) but in the interest of full disclosure... who fired to first public shots at whom? Wasn't Corny.

From everything I have heard and everything I have read, it was pretty much a checks and balances system with Corny and Delirious. But it's not fun for guys like Steen and Richards to kick Delirious... now why is that? Oh, that's right: Delirious is still there. They love kicking Cornette when, while he was there, they both reached the highest their careers will ever go. 

But Steen being in the featured program for the majority of Cornette's run wasn't him, was it? Steen being the promoted champion for months and months was done against Jim's will, right? or is THAT when you give credit to Delirious? Which is it?

and LOL at "He's failed every time." Name me a major booker or promoter that is not a McMahon that has NEVER failed. He doesn't exist.

Watts
Heyman
Cornette
Russo
Bischoff
Barnett
Jarrett
Gagner
Mantel
Lawler

The list of "failures" goes on and on and on.

At the end of the day, we have heard the crux of the stories and which will you believe?

Kevin Steen:
- Jim Cornette never liked me, Generico, Corino, Jacobs or Cabana
- Jim Cornette hated the angle and refused to promote it
- Jim Cornette sent me home for 6 months because he never liked me
- Jim Cornette never liked me
- Jim Cornette hates me and most of the ROH talent

Jim Cornette:
- I hated Kevin Steen and El Generico so much that I HEAVILY promoted them for a year
- I hated the Steen/Generico angle so much that I let it close the biggest PPV of the year over my "golden boy" Davey Richards
- Kevin Steen wasn't written off to culminate an angle and so he could comeback as a top guy, it was because I don't like him
- Kevin Steen wasn't also written off so he could hopefully lose weight and get in shape, it was because I don't like him
- I hated Kevin Steen so much that I booked him to go over my "golden boy" for the World title
- I hated Kevin Steen so much that, even though Steen didn't lose any weight, I still held up my end of the bargain and gave him the push of his lifetime.
- I hated Kevin Steen so much, I promoted him as our World Champion until I was gone from the company
- I hated Kevin Steen so much, I booked him as a featured talent for the majority of my tenure back in ROH

The fact that Cornette actually puts Steen over in that interview (besides his weight) when he is notorious for verbally eviscerating people who he has heat with speaks volumes.

Steen fired shots at Jim, and all Jim had to say in that interview was "Steen is fat, but the guy is a hell of a worker, a great of a promo, was fine to work with, and is a great talent."

People think Steen is a great guy because of the podcasts and he likes the Zoo and all this falderal (and I genuinely get the feeling Steen is a nice dude when I have heard him be candid), but I think he looks like a real schmuck when he publicly kicks a guy who promoted the fuck out of him for a year and allowed for him to reach the heights he will probably never reach again. It lacks tact.

"Jim Cornette doesn't like me because he pushed me to the moon and made me world champion." Like seriously.. what the fucking fuck are you rambling on about, Steen?


----------



## Matt_Yoda

After listening to the interview, I found myself agreeing with much of what he said; he wasn't really venomous at all here.


----------



## Phone Losers Mark

el dandy said:


> Yep, cause taking Steen off the active roster so he could get into actual shape so he could be ready to be a guy worth being booked on top is "getting rid of him." Steen, being ever the professional, returned just as corpulent... but that makes Cornette the bad guy? I think it's amusing that Steen always omits that tidbit when he's telling his sob story on the podcasts.
> 
> But according to Steen, Jim didn't like him one bit. Jim hated Steen so much, he didn't let him and Generico do their program. Jim hated him so much that he refused to promote him as his champion. Oh wait, none of that shit ever happened!
> 
> If Cornette didn't like Steen and wanted to fuck with him, he wouldn't have delivered his end of the bargain (having Steen comeback, win the title, and go over everyone until his last days in the company).
> 
> Cabana? I'll go ahead and say it: fuck that guy. His claim to fame is being CM Punk's Brutus Beefcake. He's never drawn a dime in the business (that's probably why he has to give his podcast away for free). He's a nobody who has sour grapes that he got cut from from a place he viewed as his sure-fire fall back plan. He can go ahead and be bitter that he didn't fit in Cornette/Delirious' vision for ROH.
> 
> People love to call Cornette bitter this and jaded that (which he 100% is, that will happen when you have been in the business 30 years) but in the interest of full disclosure... who fired to first public shots at whom? Wasn't Corny.
> 
> From everything I have heard and everything I have read, it was pretty much a checks and balances system with Corny and Delirious. But it's not fun for guys like Steen and Richards to kick Delirious... now why is that? Oh, that's right: Delirious is still there. They love kicking Cornette when, while he was there, they both reached the highest their careers will ever go.
> 
> But Steen being in the featured program for the majority of Cornette's run wasn't him, was it? Steen being the promoted champion for months and months was done against Jim's will, right? or is THAT when you give credit to Delirious? Which is it?
> 
> and LOL at "He's failed every time." Name me a major booker or promoter that is not a McMahon that has NEVER failed. He doesn't exist.
> 
> Watts
> Heyman
> Cornette
> Russo
> Bischoff
> Barnett
> Jarrett
> Gagner
> Mantel
> Lawler
> 
> The list of "failures" goes on and on and on.
> 
> At the end of the day, we have heard the crux of the stories and which will you believe?
> 
> Kevin Steen:
> - Jim Cornette never liked me, Generico, Corino, Jacobs or Cabana
> - Jim Cornette hated the angle and refused to promote it
> - Jim Cornette sent me home for 6 months because he never liked me
> - Jim Cornette never liked me
> - Jim Cornette hates me and most of the ROH talent
> 
> Jim Cornette:
> - I hated Kevin Steen and El Generico so much that I HEAVILY promoted them for a year
> - I hated the Steen/Generico angle so much that I let it close the biggest PPV of the year over my "golden boy" Davey Richards
> - Kevin Steen wasn't written off to culminate an angle and so he could comeback as a top guy, it was because I don't like him
> - Kevin Steen wasn't also written off so he could hopefully lose weight and get in shape, it was because I don't like him
> - I hated Kevin Steen so much that I booked him to go over my "golden boy" for the World title
> - I hated Kevin Steen so much that, even though Steen didn't lose any weight, I still held up my end of the bargain and gave him the push of his lifetime.
> - I hated Kevin Steen so much, I promoted him as our World Champion until I was gone from the company
> - I hated Kevin Steen so much, I booked him as a featured talent for the majority of my tenure back in ROH
> 
> The fact that Cornette actually puts Steen over in that interview (besides his weight) when he is notorious for verbally eviscerating people who he has heat with speaks volumes.
> 
> Steen fired shots at Jim, and all Jim had to say in that interview was "Steen is fat, but the guy is a hell of a worker, a great of a promo, was fine to work with, and is a great talent."
> 
> People think Steen is a great guy because of the podcasts and he likes the Zoo and all this falderal (and I genuinely get the feeling Steen is a nice dude when I have heard him be candid), but I think he looks like a real schmuck when he publicly kicks a guy who promoted the fuck out of him for a year and allowed for him to reach the heights he will probably never reach again. It lacks tact.
> 
> "Jim Cornette doesn't like me because he pushed me to the moon and made me world champion." Like seriously.. what the fucking fuck are you rambling on about, Steen?


All of these pro-Cornette points are negated and irrelevant.

That television show under Cornette was fucking boring and lifeless. NOTHING relevant would happen at all. He overpushed 3 guys down the throats of the fans that have the combined main-event faces-of-the-company level charisma of my armpit hairs. He didn't kill himself to keep El Generico, a talented and charismatic asset that ANY company in the world should fucking bend over backwards to sign or keep. His feud with Steen was a HUGE fucking downgrade from the Generico feud. He pushed his hyuck hyuck butt buddy hacks such as QT Marshall while doing the bare minimum with the Young Bucks. He put BOB FUCKING EVANS in a competetive match on PPV with a future superstar like Adam Cole. There was also the ennui-inducing tag team of Haas & Benjamin with their garbage ether rag finishes. And don't get me fucking started on that carny lawyers segment.

Since he left, while the company has had its cons, there are far more many pros to offset them than during the Cornette era. House shows have life to them. Matches are engaging the crowds to a greater degree. The three clones he overpushed have been pulled back a bit and placed in positions where they feel fresh again.


----------



## USAUSA1

I like the Cornette era. But am not a diehard roh fan who always compare era's. I haven't watch roh in awhile. I don't know why but I guess am not into Delirious booking.

Cornette is old school, he needs to book one of those Tennessee Indies that thrives on southern wrestling.

Roh would be dead without Cornette connections.


----------



## J.S.

33 minutes in the shoot and so far he has been right about almost everything.


----------



## Phone Losers Mark

ROH would not be recovering from a lifeless period of the shit that I listed Cornette put the company through if it wasn't for his he-haw hyuck hyuck bullshit. That negates the negotiations he helped perpetuate between Silkin and SBG.

There are no excuses for the dated, tedious garbage that he thought was acceptable television in 2011 and 2012. His stubbornness that led to his failure to scout some useful talent and utilizing the talent already on the roster to the best of their abilities is what got his ass fired.


----------



## obby

I prefer Russo to Cornette

come at me


----------



## CamillePunk

obby said:


> I prefer Russo to Cornette
> 
> come at me


trust me nobody is ever surprised to see you voice a terrible wrestling opinion. that's like being surprised the sun came up today.


----------



## obby

CamillePunk said:


> trust me nobody is ever surprised to see you voice a terrible wrestling opinion. that's like being surprised the sun came up today.


:littlefinger Indeed.

Don't like either, honestly. Russo's stuff can be so bad it's good, and he was a huge factor in the birth of the AE.


----------



## THECHAMPION

el dandy said:


> Yep, cause taking Steen off the active roster so he could get into actual shape so he could be ready to be a guy worth being booked on top is "getting rid of him." Steen, being ever the professional, returned just as corpulent... but that makes Cornette the bad guy? I think it's amusing that Steen always omits that tidbit when he's telling his sob story on the podcasts.
> 
> But according to Steen, Jim didn't like him one bit. Jim hated Steen so much, he didn't let him and Generico do their program. Jim hated him so much that he refused to promote him as his champion. Oh wait, none of that shit ever happened!
> 
> If Cornette didn't like Steen and wanted to fuck with him, he wouldn't have delivered his end of the bargain (having Steen comeback, win the title, and go over everyone until his last days in the company).
> 
> Cabana? I'll go ahead and say it: fuck that guy. His claim to fame is being CM Punk's Brutus Beefcake. He's never drawn a dime in the business (that's probably why he has to give his podcast away for free). He's a nobody who has sour grapes that he got cut from from a place he viewed as his sure-fire fall back plan. He can go ahead and be bitter that he didn't fit in Cornette/Delirious' vision for ROH.
> 
> People love to call Cornette bitter this and jaded that (which he 100% is, that will happen when you have been in the business 30 years) but in the interest of full disclosure... who fired to first public shots at whom? Wasn't Corny.
> 
> From everything I have heard and everything I have read, it was pretty much a checks and balances system with Corny and Delirious. But it's not fun for guys like Steen and Richards to kick Delirious... now why is that? Oh, that's right: Delirious is still there. They love kicking Cornette when, while he was there, they both reached the highest their careers will ever go.
> 
> But Steen being in the featured program for the majority of Cornette's run wasn't him, was it? Steen being the promoted champion for months and months was done against Jim's will, right? or is THAT when you give credit to Delirious? Which is it?
> 
> and LOL at "He's failed every time." Name me a major booker or promoter that is not a McMahon that has NEVER failed. He doesn't exist.
> 
> Watts
> Heyman
> Cornette
> Russo
> Bischoff
> Barnett
> Jarrett
> Gagner
> Mantel
> Lawler
> 
> The list of "failures" goes on and on and on.
> 
> At the end of the day, we have heard the crux of the stories and which will you believe?
> 
> Kevin Steen:
> - Jim Cornette never liked me, Generico, Corino, Jacobs or Cabana
> - Jim Cornette hated the angle and refused to promote it
> - Jim Cornette sent me home for 6 months because he never liked me
> - Jim Cornette never liked me
> - Jim Cornette hates me and most of the ROH talent
> 
> Jim Cornette:
> - I hated Kevin Steen and El Generico so much that I HEAVILY promoted them for a year
> - I hated the Steen/Generico angle so much that I let it close the biggest PPV of the year over my "golden boy" Davey Richards
> - Kevin Steen wasn't written off to culminate an angle and so he could comeback as a top guy, it was because I don't like him
> - Kevin Steen wasn't also written off so he could hopefully lose weight and get in shape, it was because I don't like him
> - I hated Kevin Steen so much that I booked him to go over my "golden boy" for the World title
> - I hated Kevin Steen so much that, even though Steen didn't lose any weight, I still held up my end of the bargain and gave him the push of his lifetime.
> - I hated Kevin Steen so much, I promoted him as our World Champion until I was gone from the company
> - I hated Kevin Steen so much, I booked him as a featured talent for the majority of my tenure back in ROH
> 
> The fact that Cornette actually puts Steen over in that interview (besides his weight) when he is notorious for verbally eviscerating people who he has heat with speaks volumes.
> 
> Steen fired shots at Jim, and all Jim had to say in that interview was "Steen is fat, but the guy is a hell of a worker, a great of a promo, was fine to work with, and is a great talent."
> 
> People think Steen is a great guy because of the podcasts and he likes the Zoo and all this falderal (and I genuinely get the feeling Steen is a nice dude when I have heard him be candid), but I think he looks like a real schmuck when he publicly kicks a guy who promoted the fuck out of him for a year and allowed for him to reach the heights he will probably never reach again. It lacks tact.
> 
> "Jim Cornette doesn't like me because he pushed me to the moon and made me world champion." Like seriously.. what the fucking fuck are you rambling on about, Steen?



I think to some degree Kevin kayfabes his shoots.

I don't think you get a straight answer out of them because he usually denies being friends with Generico too.


----------



## Phone Losers Mark

obby said:


> I prefer Russo to Cornette
> 
> come at me


Austin vs. McMahon > Basham vs. Basham


----------



## xerxesXXI

I like Corny's personality and shoots. But yeah, his vision of roh had me pretty bored. I didn't mind his booking of wwf. I think the clique held a lot of that era hostage. Vader should've been wwf champ for example but you-know-who went crying to vince. It's okay tho, he's a changed man... 

Back ot, I wonder what's in store for Corny now? I wouldn't mind seeing him as a manager again but I doubt that'll happen


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

el dandy said:


> Yep, cause taking Steen off the active roster so he could get into actual shape so he could be ready to be a guy worth being booked on top is "getting rid of him." Steen, being ever the professional, returned just as corpulent... but that makes Cornette the bad guy? I think it's amusing that Steen always omits that tidbit when he's telling his sob story on the podcasts.
> 
> But according to Steen, Jim didn't like him one bit. Jim hated Steen so much, he didn't let him and Generico do their program. Jim hated him so much that he refused to promote him as his champion. Oh wait, none of that shit ever happened!
> 
> If Cornette didn't like Steen and wanted to fuck with him, he wouldn't have delivered his end of the bargain (having Steen comeback, win the title, and go over everyone until his last days in the company).
> 
> Cabana? I'll go ahead and say it: fuck that guy. His claim to fame is being CM Punk's Brutus Beefcake. He's never drawn a dime in the business (that's probably why he has to give his podcast away for free). He's a nobody who has sour grapes that he got cut from from a place he viewed as his sure-fire fall back plan. He can go ahead and be bitter that he didn't fit in Cornette/Delirious' vision for ROH.
> 
> People love to call Cornette bitter this and jaded that (which he 100% is, that will happen when you have been in the business 30 years) but in the interest of full disclosure... who fired to first public shots at whom? Wasn't Corny.
> 
> From everything I have heard and everything I have read, it was pretty much a checks and balances system with Corny and Delirious. But it's not fun for guys like Steen and Richards to kick Delirious... now why is that? Oh, that's right: Delirious is still there. They love kicking Cornette when, while he was there, they both reached the highest their careers will ever go.
> 
> But Steen being in the featured program for the majority of Cornette's run wasn't him, was it? Steen being the promoted champion for months and months was done against Jim's will, right? or is THAT when you give credit to Delirious? Which is it?
> 
> and LOL at "He's failed every time." Name me a major booker or promoter that is not a McMahon that has NEVER failed. He doesn't exist.
> 
> Watts
> Heyman
> Cornette
> Russo
> Bischoff
> Barnett
> Jarrett
> Gagner
> Mantel
> Lawler
> 
> The list of "failures" goes on and on and on.
> 
> At the end of the day, we have heard the crux of the stories and which will you believe?
> 
> Kevin Steen:
> - Jim Cornette never liked me, Generico, Corino, Jacobs or Cabana
> - Jim Cornette hated the angle and refused to promote it
> - Jim Cornette sent me home for 6 months because he never liked me
> - Jim Cornette never liked me
> - Jim Cornette hates me and most of the ROH talent
> 
> Jim Cornette:
> - I hated Kevin Steen and El Generico so much that I HEAVILY promoted them for a year
> - I hated the Steen/Generico angle so much that I let it close the biggest PPV of the year over my "golden boy" Davey Richards
> - Kevin Steen wasn't written off to culminate an angle and so he could comeback as a top guy, it was because I don't like him
> - Kevin Steen wasn't also written off so he could hopefully lose weight and get in shape, it was because I don't like him
> - I hated Kevin Steen so much that I booked him to go over my "golden boy" for the World title
> - I hated Kevin Steen so much that, even though Steen didn't lose any weight, I still held up my end of the bargain and gave him the push of his lifetime.
> - I hated Kevin Steen so much, I promoted him as our World Champion until I was gone from the company
> - I hated Kevin Steen so much, I booked him as a featured talent for the majority of my tenure back in ROH
> 
> The fact that Cornette actually puts Steen over in that interview (besides his weight) when he is notorious for verbally eviscerating people who he has heat with speaks volumes.
> 
> Steen fired shots at Jim, and all Jim had to say in that interview was "Steen is fat, but the guy is a hell of a worker, a great of a promo, was fine to work with, and is a great talent."
> 
> People think Steen is a great guy because of the podcasts and he likes the Zoo and all this falderal (and I genuinely get the feeling Steen is a nice dude when I have heard him be candid), but I think he looks like a real schmuck when he publicly kicks a guy who promoted the fuck out of him for a year and allowed for him to reach the heights he will probably never reach again. It lacks tact.
> 
> "Jim Cornette doesn't like me because he pushed me to the moon and made me world champion." Like seriously.. what the fucking fuck are you rambling on about, Steen?


While you're right in Cornette is probably right here... From Steen's perspective and what he was told and how he was treated he has a complete 180 view on this. Steen even says he doesn't hate anyone in his podcast with Colt.


----------



## Mon Joxley

I always thought Steen was overrated as hell, even going back to his IWS days in 2004/2005, before he became morbidly obese.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

T Man said:


> I always thought Steen was overrated as hell, even going back to his IWS days in 2004/2005, before he became morbidly obese.


I sometimes wonder if you even watch Indy wrestling.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I sometimes wonder if you even watch Indy wrestling.


Considering I just name-dropped a promotion that most people haven't even heard of and watched Steen before he became the internet's latest darling, I'd say it's safe to assume I do. God forbid I form my own opinion rather than blindly follow what everybody else likes. I find Kevin Steen to be overrated in every aspect, I'm not saying he sucks, I just think he isn't as great as people make him out to be.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

T Man said:


> Considering I just name-dropped a promotion that most people haven't even heard of and watched Steen before he became the internet's latest darling, I'd say it's safe to assume I do. God forbid I form my own opinion rather than blindly follow what everybody else likes. I find Kevin Steen to be overrated in every aspect, I'm not saying he sucks, I just think he isn't as great as people make him out to be.


I understand that you just think he's overrated, I just don't understand how. His whole title reign was incredible. He didn't have any bad matches imo, he worked the crowd and had the world in his hands everywhere he went. I think he did a fantastic job.

As for why I wonder is because you have some really solid posts, but then you have other posts that make me scratch my head because it's completely uncharacteristic.

Oh and lastly, I've been a Steen fan forever. He was one of the first guys I found out about when I started finding out about all the Indy promotions and stuff.


----------



## Cliffy

Listened to the whole thing.

Agreed with everything. Congrats to Jim aswell on losing all that weight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mon Joxley

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I understand that you just think he's overrated, I just don't understand how. His whole title reign was incredible. He didn't have any bad matches imo, he worked the crowd and had the world in his hands everywhere he went. I think he did a fantastic job.
> 
> As for why I wonder is because you have some really solid posts, but then you have other posts that make me scratch my head because it's completely uncharacteristic.
> 
> Oh and lastly, I've been a Steen fan forever. He was one of the first guys I found out about when I started finding out about all the Indy promotions and stuff.


I'll be honest, I didn't see a lot of his run as World Champ because sitting through an entire episode of ROH without skipping through it is torture. From the promos I saw though, nothing really stood out to me. I remember him bickering with Cornette and that's about it.


----------



## Murph

This. This is amazing. Meat frauds, Momma Bolin being informed that she has to move out by e-mail, YA TRIED TA SLIP MAH WIFE THE TONGUE! If you're pissed off with Jim Cornette, watch this and you'll just laugh with/at him.


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita

Cornett can only talk...


----------



## RKing85

love him or hate him, he is ALWAYS entertaining. Just like he was on Observer radio the other day.


----------



## RoosterSmith

RKing85 said:


> love him or hate him, he is ALWAYS entertaining. Just like he was on Observer radio the other day.


I agree, he's funny. But why couldn't he be funny in ROH?

they should have kept him as a color commentator and voided the on air commissioner role. It's been so over done.


----------

